# Tucson, AZ - Monthly D&D Meet UP



## ScardPtori (Feb 7, 2007)

The monthly D&D Meet Up is happening this weekend on Saturday, February 10th at 4:00 PM. It will be held at Zachary's Pizza down by the University. You can find out all the information at:
http://dnd.meetup.com/787/calendar/5391550/

It's a good place to find a player or two or maybe a whole group.  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Treebore (Mar 5, 2007)

Nothing going on this month?


----------



## ScardPtori (Apr 23, 2007)

The May Meet Up has been moved up a few weeks to Thursday, April 26th.  It will be held at Zachary's Pizza as usual, but with a different day and time.  You can find out all the details at: http://dnd.meetup.com/787/calendar/5670812/


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2007)

Curious to know if there is a date for a June meetup.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2007)

Ergg.  If it weren't out in Tucson, I might've been able to try dropping in sometime, but no dice.  I can't travel that far out of Glendale/Phoenix with my significant lack of a personal automobile.


----------



## ScardPtori (May 7, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Curious to know if there is a date for a June meetup.




Next Meet UP has been scheduled.  Same place, but back to the regular Saturday time.  If you havent registered with the Meet Up, I recommend it.  They don't send a bunch of spam (which is my normal concern) and you will get a reminder about a week beforehand of when the next meet up is scheduled.

But here's the information for everyones convenience:
*When:*
    Saturday, May 12, 2007, 4:00 PM 
*Where:*
    Zachary's Pizza
    1028 E. 6th St.
    Tucson , AZ 85719
    520-623-6323


----------

